# Nissan Service Center - BIG RIP OFF!



## Attrayant (Aug 18, 2003)

Recently all 4 of my brakes locked up so I took my 86 up to the local Nissan dealership to have it looked at. Heres what they quoted me. 

New master cylinder 
New rear rotors 
New left rear caliper 
New Pads 

$1600 Parts and Labor! What a rip off! 

Does anyone know where I can get good rotors at a very decent price online? I refuse to do any business with this dealership. I also had a powersteering leak and they said I needed a new rack and pinon assembly. $580 to fix that! Thanks for your help.


----------



## IRF305 (Aug 18, 2003)

Try Partsamerica.com...the prices are good and as long as they have it in stock its on its way


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats the same as kragen.com.....

but its a good site.

www.courtesynissan.com


----------

